# Have you got a Black&White Cat?



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

***CROSS POSTED FROM ANOTHER SITE**
ENFIELD, NORTH LONDON AREA.

It says.....

Hi all,
A lady knocked at my door on Thursday to say that she was cleaning the house at (24/26, can't remember exact number ?!?! Clive Road) and she found a dead black and white cat locked in the house owner's shed.
I'm sorry to break the news to you like this, if it is your cat, but at least you'll know where to enquire.

LINK: https://www.streetlife.com/conversation/2ny1xca38v9wd/


----------

